# joseph van wissem



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Did you guys heard about is music, quite beautifull and etheric stuff check out his gig on daily motion at a festival in France?

I dont own one of is record since there hard to get here, but i will try the best i can to get something by him soon.

Great musician :tiphat:


----------

